# .32 S&W Long Colt vs. .32 S&W



## mattk (Jul 31, 2012)

My rookie question: My wife has a .32 S&W LC revolver that she shoots well. I found a box of .32 S&W while doing inventory recently. Will this .32 (not LC) work in her revolver???


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The .32 Colt New Police and .32 S&W Long are the same exact cartridge.
The .32 S&W (_not_ "Long") is a different, shorter cartridge.
I believe, based upon each cartridge's dimensions, that you could fire .32 S&W cartridges in a .32 S&W Long chamber. However, the result would probably be somewhat inaccurate, and the chambers hard to clean afterward.
The .32 S&W Long's rim is a slightly different thickness from that of the .32 S&W. That might cause problems too. Or maybe not.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

.32 S&W can be used in a .32 S&W Long chamber, just like .38 Special can be used in a .357 Magnum chamber.


----------



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

precisely shellsucker.


----------

